# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Would Like Your Opinion

## spiritofthewolf

I just wrote on my feelings.. I do write poetry, but this.. I did randomly...


TITLE: LORD, HEAR MY VOICE....

the night is black, covering all that is beautiful. Falling down before the ground, i try to find a way out. Looking upon the stars i see the salvation that awaits me! but O Lord, how long must i wait? Is not this good enough? Inside my anger, thoughts of more of the same....Anger...


If you hear my voice Lord, come down and wash away what is with in me. For I do not deserve the glories of Heaven. I deserve just as much as my enemies. I deserve just as much as the people I judge, the people i gossip, and the people, i call my friends.

Wishing for you O Lord, to come and calm the storm with in me. For this hour is great, but there will be greater. Unjust is my feelings, but you my Lord, are Pure. Purify me or Lord. For with in this Hour, lays many seconds.

Frustration, Lord Father. Who is the one for me? Have you not yet sent her from the heavens above? My eyes deserve to be ripped out, for i lust for what is not true. my voice deserves to be silent, for I say to you now Lord... Purify me...

In my desperate time of need Lord Father.. Shine down upon me.. Send your Angels to flee away the demons. Send your Glory on down upon me! Lift me up on wings, like Eagles.. So I can soar to the Heavens above me!

Unjust...Unrighteous....Unpure....Lord Father...Hear My Voice upon the thunder of the earth.......Hear my cries for Forgiveness....I am weak, I am Alone, I am Angry....But what right do I have to feel this way....When I am no more the same, then the one who angers me?......Lord...I cry out in the middle of black night...Falling before you..Knowing you are the way...Looking upon your Face...Asking not for the last time....But this time..........Purify Me

----------

